# petit bouton batterie??



## tinober (11 Avril 2005)

bonjour, 

j'aimerais savoir à quoi sert le petit bouton au niveau de la batterie?? si je l'enfonce est ce que ce la a une incidence sur l'autonomie de ma batterie ??

merci à tous


----------



## Zyrol (11 Avril 2005)

Il sert à voir la charge de ta batterie, quand tu appuis dessus, Tu as des diodes qui s'allume juste à coté : 4 diodes = chargé.


----------



## Sebang (11 Avril 2005)

tinober a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> j'aimerais savoir à quoi sert le petit bouton au niveau de la batterie?? si je l'enfonce est ce que ce la a une incidence sur l'autonomie de ma batterie ??
> 
> merci à tous



Y'a vraiment des frileux...  
T'aurais pu appuyer dessus et te rendre compte par toi même de son utilité.  

Parce que t'en fait pas, s'il est si facilement accessible et appuyable, c'est que c'est loin d'être dangereux pour ta batterie.

Enfin c'est ma logique a moi.


----------



## Zyrol (11 Avril 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Enfin c'est ma logique a moi.




Qui je pense est plutot juste juste d'ailleurs ! 


Et puis faut aussi penser à regarder la notice dans ce cas là !! page 47 !!!


----------



## tinober (11 Avril 2005)

j'ai pas de notice car acheté d'ocas' mais merci quand même de vos réponses !


----------

